# Planning a trip to Europe



## DAVESMIFF (Jun 25, 2007)

[align=justify]  
Good afternoon to you all.
As you can probably see by the number of posts I have made I am pretty new to this, and am asking some advice on a trip my wife and me are planning in May.
We have booked the ferry for 7 weeks and plan to travel through europe on a route to be decided, but in the general direction of switzerland austria southern france and then see some friends in Torrevieja. We hope to wildcamp/Aires etc, for most if not all of the journey. I have compiled a list of web sites that recommend places to camp but as we have never done this sort of thing abroad I welcome any advice I can get.
I also apreciate that there is a lot on this site that covers most of this, particularly some blogs which I find very interesting and hope to write my own as we travel. ( watch this space )
Specific questions I have are:- is there any routes that are best avoided ?
( from the wife ) What clothes will I need to take for Astria/Switzerland, will it be warm or snowy in May(typical)
We would like to stay 2-3 nights at each location subject to it being friendly. We like walking and I will have a small collection of fishing gear with me. Would anyone care to offer a route that they have done.
We have been told that lake constantine is nice so fancy that on the route. Furthermore we do like the idea the long winding roads but only have a Peugeot boxer 2.0 HDI which I find to be well under powered will this be a problem?
Well thats it

hope I am not asking too much but in 5 years time perhaps I will be replying to newbies on this site with all my worldly travel advice.....

Thanks

Dave & Jan


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sorry I can't help as I only do the Spain run, but I thought it a nice touch in your post "perhaps in 5years............"

That's how we all start and I am still a newbie after 2 years 

Best wishes on your endeavours.

Ian
Three Green

*Edit*
C7KEN swears by a campsite "a Spanish aire" on your way down at Altea which would give you a break. I don't know if your friends have ample parking facilities but there are several camping sites in the region. However there is one on the N332 but the entrance (in passing by) looks mighty tight.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DAVESMIFF said:


> [
> ( from the wife ) What clothes will I need to take for Astria/Switzerland, will it be warm or snowy in May(typical)
> Dave & Jan


From experience of May holidays I'd say it's impossible to tell these days. It should be warming up in central Europe and will be in southern Europe but we have had hot dry days following cold rainy days as well as long periods of cold rain.

To get round this I bought a set of vacuum bags from Argos. Buy the kind that roll flat, expelling the air as you roll, not the ones that need a vacuum cleaner to extract the air. We then pack a selection of warmer clothes which, when nicely flattened, take up little space in an underseat locker. 
I was surprised how relatively uncreased everything was when we got it out.

For bedclothes we have 2 single duvets each, one thick and one thin. On warm nights the thin one is on top and the thick one underneath and vice versa on cold nights.

G


----------



## DAVESMIFF (Jun 25, 2007)

*Argos Bags for the wife*

Thanks for that camperian and grissly,

The bags from argos for the wifesound a good idea, do they come in size 5' 4" for the Farsley dragon. (put her in and fetch her out when its cold). Roll her up and put her under the seat... solves all problems.

More research needed............

would it also get rid of the creases/wrinkles getting better by the minute


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi 
We were in Switzerland (Interlaken area) for 4 weeks last June and it was quite cold and wet like most of northern Europe for about half the time. 
We couldn't see the mountains let alone do any walking. 
We were told that snow had fallen at lower levels in May which is quite unusual. Normally in June one could expect warmer weather.
Like the other say I would take clothing for all seasons.
Hope you enjoy your trip. 
We are returning to the area again this year but not until July.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

My advice would be to be prepared for some cold weather during May.
Walking and fishing is likely to be good anywhere southish of lake Geneva. The Rhone Alps and Provence are all good as is the Ardeche valley. The water is quite clear and warm from the beginning of June onwards and you can see what you are after. Walk alongside the lower Rhone in the evening and in places you can see loads fish like dace etc feeding quite close in. I really only go fishing while on holiday and I catch a pleasing amount and so if I can anyone can.
May and June are also good for Camping Cheques and Acsi Cards. If you haven't checked them out I would do, so that you have a fall-back if you have trouble finding a safe area to wild camp.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We went to Bavaria & Austria in May by car about 4 years ago.

Bottom of Zugspitz was 25, at top it was -2 & they were still skiing(about 10,000 feet).

Coming back temp hit 30 on the Rhine.

Hope this helps


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*sdcfs*

hi felow camper,
have a look at mt web site plenty usefull info, also get the aires book in france the one with the map included not the white one and look at the links to fellow m/h sites and some spanish aires etc.
bon voyage

tramp


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Planning*

Cronkle has IMHO just about got it right. 
We travel abroad every May, June & September. Last year Switzerland was cold in May and all of the passes were closed (approx 5th) so we had to use the Tunnel. Definate for the warm clothing. Another year we did the run South through Germany and had snow.
We usually plan on Italy early May and leaving by about the third week because it gets to hot for us. Last year we were in France by about the 20th. we were then stuck in Provence (nice place to be stuck)because the weather was rubbish further north. Just like the UK.
Switzerland was fantastic in September we stayed for three weeks.
A final note. We don't as a rule plan anything in detail all I know for cert is where we get off the boat. Next decision is South East or West. We are guided normally by weather reports and where my navigator fancies. The routes have been Illogical but as long as I get the see mountains and Aeroplanes at some time it keeps me happy. Navigator likes Castles Chateaux and all things historical.

Enjoy

Steve


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

If you are coming down from north Spain to Torrevieja use the two spanish aires. one at peniscola (www.areaslasmoreras.com )opposite hotel casablanca, avenida papa luna,Ref N 40,23,406 - E 0,24,604 Tel 0034 657618636 and the one at Alfaz de Pi near Altea,Tel 0034 966868668
(www.camperparkcostablanca.com) Cami Del Alguers 79. Ref N 38,35,02 - W 0,04,53. These places are very poular now and fill up quick so ring first . They are not expensive,have electric hookup and Wi-Fi , safe, clean and extremely convenient. Hopefully you can park close to your friends in Torrevieja as parking on the beach is not secure. I live very close to Torrevieja and know of vans having problems when parked down by the beach at La Mata. Maybe try Florantilles campsite if your friends have no space 
http://alicante-virtual.es/campings/camping-florantilles-campings-en-alicante/gmx-niv82-con630.htm


----------



## DAVESMIFF (Jun 25, 2007)

Grizzly,Patchworkqueen,Cronkie,Brandywine,Tramp,Pnematician and C7ken.

Thank you all for your advice, and I hope it is also usefull to everyone. Sorry for the delay in replying, I bet you all thought I was very rude. I have been away, not in the van sadly.

Tis the judge who decided what holidays, how long and where I should go.......... Joking honest. HeHe..  

I have enogh ideas to go on and am collecting Argos vac bags for the wife.
I have set up a blog for when we go away, sadly its a stand alone site but may be linked to this.. Not sure.. will see what the mods say.

Thank you all once again.
Dave and the Farsley dragon


----------

